# MAC foundations being discontinued



## Miracat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, according to the US website, Mac is d/cing Select Tint, Studio Mist and Hyper Real SPF. It doesn't say this on the UK website but presumably it is only a matter of time. I've e-mailed MAC to ask if they are being replaced or reformulated but I've been waiting for a reply for well over a week. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Select tint in the summer, I will have to get a back up before it's gone. I read it on the forum a while ago so I'm guessing it means here too. I doubt they'd just discontinue in the US.


----------



## bartp (Nov 17, 2008)

It's true for Europe too. In Belgium Full Coverage and Hyper Real will be PRO only.

And Select tint,studio Mist, studio stick ... will slowly disappear... R.I.P my dear friends...


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 17, 2008)

Studiostick is about to be discontinued?


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if they are planning different formulations to replace these though...surely that will be good news? I've been scared to try mac foundations as reviews seem so hit and miss...which is a shame considering the rest of the line is rated so high.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 18, 2008)

some of those are going to be PRO items not sure which ones but hyper real is I know.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 19, 2008)

they are probably bringing out new foundations next year that are better formula! some are going to be pro so all wont be lost completely!


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a new collection coming out in a few months, i think its called Well Defined... it will have a new gel type foundation and a new concealer.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea I imagine if this true then it's to make way for new and improved formulas; I don't mind as it stands the shades don't really suit me that well.


----------

